# Study guide for the national registry exam



## JimBeam (Feb 16, 2007)

I just finished my class for the emt-b and was wondering if anyone knows of any good books or study guides for the test. I also heard the new computer based test was more difficult than the written one, does anyone know if this is true? 
Any help is appreciated! Thanks


----------



## emttiv (Feb 16, 2007)

There are numerous choices for study and prep material on the web. Just google "EMT study guides" or "practice emt b tests". We consider our resource to be the best, but always encourage people to look at everything available and then make their decision.

As far as the CAT being harder than the written...that is completely up to the individual testing situation. Everyone is not given the same difficulty of questions. If you are getting questions correct the difficulty increases. If you are getting them incorrect it decreases...to a degree. It's all in the perception of the test taker. The CAT method is considered a more fair way of assessing skill level than the written exam because of its adaptive nature.

EMTTIV
http://www.emt-national-training.com


----------



## HorseHauler (Feb 16, 2007)

I just took the CBT exam on Wed for my paramedic and it was interesting. I kind of liked it. You could notice when you were doing better when the difficulty increased. It will shut you off at any given time during the exam when it thinks you either passed or failed. I learned to not use the amount of questions you get to determine if you failed or passed. Some of the guys in my class only got to question 80 and they passed and I got to question 150 and I passed. My classmate got to 148 and failed, so you never know. Just do the best you can and go with your gut instinct!!

Good luck
Eric


----------



## fm_emt (Feb 17, 2007)

Google for the DOT EMT-B curriculum. Leaf through the 600+ page PDF file that you'll find. Add that to your textbook, class notes, and us. 

I bought some NR prep book but never actually read it. I passed the NR on the first try.


----------



## erik412 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Tested In January*

Good Morning All,

I took the EMT-B test in January and had a very interesting format.  There was only one question that pertained to scene safety.  All of my other questions had to do with psych and peds.  It was very difficult.  The two others from my class that took the test the same day had all CPR and scene safety type questions.  There were a few others mixed in but not many.  So, there is no telling what type of questions you will have on your test.  I had 72 questions, one had 70 questions, and the other ended up with 94.  The most important thing is to Study, Study, Study, RELAX, RELAX, RELAX.  Take your time, you'll do great.

Erik


----------



## bumpus (Feb 17, 2007)

I guess I had a different experience than most people who have taken the CBT.  My friend and I both went to take the EMT-B, both of us felt that it wasn't very hard, both of our tests stopped in the low 70s, and we both passed.

We had heard a couple horror stories from two classmates who took the test a few days before us.  They both said that it was VERY hard, and neither of them felt that they had passed.  Luckily they both passed.  

I knew that the test adapts to you, and makes it harder the more you get right.  But I never felt that happen.  As a matter of fact, there was one point where I had two easy questions in a row, then the hardest question on the test came next.  Mine didn't seem to have any rhyme or reason to it.

And now Horse Hauler says he got all the way up to 150 and passed, so who knows :wacko:

ETA: Horse Hauler also took the medic test, so maybe it's works different than the B test.  Hell if I know.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 17, 2007)

The test is comprised from a test bank where there is over 3,000 test questions. The test questions is valued upon points based on the degree of difficulty and points awarded to that. Each question may have varying degree of points, therefore some may only have to answer 80 or 150. As well, when one incorrectly answers a question, usually another question in that same category maybe repeated only more difficulty. 

My recommendation is to review by answering all the objectives in your EMT or Paramedic text, then a good review book or preferably now computer review, so one can be used to test taking on computers. 

R/r 911


----------



## mreid99 (Feb 17, 2007)

I too only got in the mid 70s question range on the NREMT. When I studies I used my notes, the highlights in my book and used a website, http://www.emt-national-training.com/ and no I am not affiliatd with that site.

Mark


----------

